# Lost boat on NSV



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Damn dude. Glad everyone is ok. At least nick has the OX he can paddle.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

At least you swam that shit and aren't a pussy for walking around it....

Glad everyone is safe and I really hope that boat gets found, but River Karma and I are laughing our asses off at you Tom!
Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

the log was in the class 3 above it and I got pinned on the log about 3 feet from shore, so I didn't even get a chance to run the good shit in there. Heading in to look for the shit today.
-Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Found nick boat and hiked that bitch outta there, still a sick level. Lets get in there this weekend and cut that fuckin log out!


----------

